# 70 Freakin Degrees



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

uh....guy's i need help......it was in the 60's today and 70's tomorrow WHAT THE HECK

wal-mart's gonna be mad if i send them a bill this month 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=64735

JAY: i hear you are suppost to be only in the 40's i guess that's our "lake effect" LOL (truman lake)


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I hear you PJ. Supposed to hit around 50 here tomorrow with January Thunderstorms..........


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

It was in the 60's here today. WTF


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Hit 54 degrees today...warm again tommorow but dropping back down after that:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

60's tomorrow.

Yes sir,your bill for snowplowing is in the mail.(I love seasonals)


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

40s here today they are saying snow this week but i have a feeling it will be that wet slushy crap.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Madman Henry says January will end up a stormy month. We'll see...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

powerjoke;480094 said:


> uh....guy's i need help......it was in the 60's today and 70's tomorrow WHAT THE HECK
> 
> wal-mart's gonna be mad if i send them a bill this month
> 
> ...


got up to about 41 the last 2 days. still have about 75% snow coverage. PJ with those nice temps party cove will be up and going soon LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It is still 55 outside at about 8:30 at night in January


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

FordFisherman;480139 said:


> Madman Henry says January will end up a stormy month. We'll see...


At this rate- it'll be a rain stormy month :crying::crying:

Supposed to be in the high 50's tomorrow-Turs, then getting colder... madman says a possible...dare I say it...s...snow...snowst......snowstorm!?payup Keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Put some shorts on and get some sun. God knows those little white legs of yours could use some sun.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

We're due for something- just as long as its not sleet. That [email protected]#t is rough on the equipment.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

likes nice weather.

If there wasn't ice on the lake i would get the boat out. we are going to up fourties. xysport


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay brown;480144 said:


> party cove will be up and going soon LOL


SWEET!!!!:redbounce clinton is on the way so swing by and pick me up


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*JUST REMEMBER PJ AFTER THE WARTH HAS COME SOME OF THE BIGGEST SNOWS ON RECORD payuppayuppayuppayupGOOD LUCK HOPE WE ALL GET SOMETHING DECENT *


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

usually when it gets warm like these it seems like we get a good significant amount of snowfall after, we're definitely due for it!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Heck, my windows are open and it is still decent. Supposed to be 60 or so tomm and near 70 tues Good few days to clean up the landscape equipment and get a battle plan in motion for this season


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

we all know what happens after these crazy winter temps- big time snows gonna be following in the next week or so payup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

*WTF!!!!...and snow tommorow!*

Tornado Watch Outline Update For Wt 2
Nws Storm Prediction Center Norman Ok
235 Pm Cst Mon Jan 7 2008

Tornado Watch 2 Is In Effect Until 900 Pm Cst For The
Following Locations

Ilc007-011-015-031-037-039-043-053-063-071-073-075-089-091-093-
095-097-099-103-105-107-111-113-123-131-141-143-155-161-175-177-
179-187-195-197-201-203-080300-
/o.new.kwns.to.a.0002.080107t2035z-080108t0300z/

Il
. Illinois Counties Included Are

Boone Bureau Carroll
Cook Dekalb De Witt
Dupage Ford Grundy
Henderson Henry Iroquois
Kane Kankakee Kendall
Knox Lake La Salle
Lee Livingston Logan
Marshall Mchenry Mclean
Mercer Ogle Peoria
Putnam Rock Island Stark
Stephenson Tazewell Warren
Whiteside Will Winnebago
Woodford


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Hit 68 here today


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

wow you guys are sure nay sayers, its only january

i,m sure there will be more snow to follow


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Tell me about it. We had 2, 15 and below degree days last week. Yesterday was in the mid 50's and today just hit 60. This is crazy


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Lucky you. I never even put my bathing suit away. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had the mowers outside today getting them all cleaned up. I even have a leaf clean-up scheduled for tomorrowpayup


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

rain snow, sleet, or ice.. the hotdog business sure is nice..thought we were going to close for the winter but still going strong..i'd rather be plowing..it's january ,


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I know it was warm outside here. I had short sleeves on. I don't know what we got to though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am wearing a tank top still right now. Had a t shirt on earlier while I was driving around. Still in the 60's though


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

40's here today but they say snow at the end of the week payup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We had tornadoes touch down everywhere across Northern IL/Southern WI. Poplar Grove, IL has been hit pretty bad the way it sounds...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that's it,,,,,,i'm writing my senator! LOL

we still have the window's in the house open

the crazy japanese shoot artillary shells in the clouds to make it rain why cant we do the same for the snow?...........crap it's still 65* now what?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

62 here today. Rain, thunder & lighting right now. Suppose to be 60 on Tues and 35 by Wed.

We kind of needed it here to get rid of the piles of snow and along the sidewalks. No where to push after the storm on Jan 1 & 2.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

just seen on the news that:

1 person killed in area tornado 

several trailers tipped

springfield schools closed due to damage to structure

IT'S JANUARY!!!!!!!!! WTF lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Powerjoke I agree !!!


Good weather for a Koolaid Party !!!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just think last week I was wondering where I was going to keep stacking snow on a couple of accounts, now 2 days later, the 22" of snow we got in December is gone! I am now thinking I would rather have the problem of having now where to put the snow instead of not having any at all. :crying:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

yard5864;481401 said:


> Just think last week I was wondering where I was going to keep stacking snow on a couple of accounts, now 2 days later, the 22" of snow we got in December is gone! I am now thinking I would rather have the problem of having now where to put the snow instead of not having any at all. :crying:


Ahhh mother nature...ain't she beeeeitch...!!!????

I've had a crappy cold all week so I'm thankful for a break...ok...all better...bring back da SNOWWW!!!!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

POPO4995;481146 said:


> We had tornadoes touch down everywhere across Northern IL/Southern WI. Poplar Grove, IL has been hit pretty bad the way it sounds...


Far southeast wisconsin was blasted, we had 5 tornadoes touch down late afternoon early evening. Its just crazy, we should be thinking about snowstorms, not TORNADOES! I want to take off my day job tomorow to see if I can help down there, my buddy and I plan to pack up chain saws and the skid loader to see what we can do to help out


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

powerjoke;481377 said:


> just seen on the news that:
> 
> 1 person killed in area tornado
> 
> ...


dude it's crazy you had tornados and this am we had a dusting of snow..... all 200 miles apart!!!


----------

